# some enclosure pics.



## TWENTY B (Oct 15, 2009)

pics of my ackies in the coffee table
Beardies in thier current tank.
And my little sandies in thier current 4x2x2 tank.

Painting the herp room at the moment.
Then 6 new snake enclosures.
3 3w x2.5h x2d
3 4x2.5x2
+1 4x2x2 for future shinglebacks from scratchy.
Then the ackies and beardies are getting a new multi level enclosure. Something like 5x6x2 in the lounge room
The coffee table will be for sale them if anyone is interested, let of know.
And finaly the sandies will get thier next enclosure.
An 8x4x2 which they will live in until they are ready to move into an outdoor enclosure.

.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 15, 2009)

that coffee table is fantastic!

how are the 4 pieces of glass on the sides held in?


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 15, 2009)

glass on 3 sides, 
fine mesh panel on the end to allow better cooling. 
this mesh panel can be reomved and replaced with a timber panel witha smaller vent for the cooler months.

glass sits in routed recesses and has timber locking bocks tacked in. easily replaced should it ever be required.


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 15, 2009)

pics for dreadie


----------



## mrclarke72 (Oct 15, 2009)

love the cofee table


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 15, 2009)

wow.

you've inspired me!!! im gonna make one for sure.


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 15, 2009)

haha very nice 20B, that coffee table looks awesome mate


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 15, 2009)

very nice man!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 15, 2009)

oh and where did you get the slate for the ackie stack?


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 15, 2009)

i went to a tile wholesaler, bought all thier damaged slate tiles and rought cut slate..
stil got a fair bit if you wanna buy some off me.


----------



## Duke (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104930&d=1255564326

HAHA nice ackie sandwich happening there


----------



## Blondesnakelover (Oct 15, 2009)

That coffee table is so cool, I'd love something like that for my Shinglebacks!


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 15, 2009)

Blondesnakelover said:


> That coffee table is so cool, I'd love something like that for my Shinglebacks!


 most likley be for sale soon, register you intrest now.


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 16, 2009)

Dreaddie said:


> wow.
> 
> you've inspired me!!! im gonna make one for sure.



while your at it make 2


----------



## Dotora (Oct 17, 2009)

Love your enclosures.

I'm going to have to look at making my Eastern a new one. I'm thinking 5x2x2 or 5x3x2.

PS. Make me a coffee table while your at it


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Oct 17, 2009)

love the sandies mate.

looks like your in for alot of tables :lol: want some help? lol


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 17, 2009)

nice table man, ive herd keeping reptiles like bearded dragons and so on can cause skin rot and have many problems with the cold weather and so on????? Looks like your are heathly  
Love the table have to make one for sure


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 18, 2009)

bigtime89 said:


> , ive herd keeping reptiles like bearded dragons and so on can cause skin rot and have many problems with the cold weather and so on?????


 um, ok.:?


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## TWENTY B (Apr 17, 2010)

sandies are 9 months old now, still pretty flighty, but getting better all the time.
over 50cm long.


----------



## ravan (Apr 17, 2010)

love the beardie tank


----------



## Funkstaa (Apr 17, 2010)

The sandies are georgous!..I was thinking of getting Ackies but you may have changed my mind  what are their temperaments like while they're young?


----------



## TWENTY B (Apr 18, 2010)

ravan said:


> love the beardie tank


for sale, 350 or offers.


Funksta. sandies get big, probably not the best for 1st monitors.
go for gillens.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 2, 2010)

And then there was 3.
Thanks to GeckoDan i now have this Pilbra male ackie to "accomodate" my 2 ladies.
He's about 4 years old, and my girls are 2 1/2


----------



## bigi (Jun 2, 2010)

hey 20 Those sandies are growing mate,


----------



## josh14 (Jun 2, 2010)

hey were did you get the sandies from
oh and great enclosures


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 2, 2010)

sandies from antmisk on here, 
cheers, ackie, coffee table enclosure will be for sale soon,
sandies are 12 months old in a few weeks.. they are so cool. deff, my fav.


----------



## kat19n (Jun 15, 2010)

*Coffee Table Enclosure*

Hi! I'm new on here and are just starting out with reptiles. I have a blue tongue as a pet and would love one of those coffee table enclosures. Is yours still for sale? Or do you know where I can buy one from?
Cheers,
Katie


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 4, 2010)

New enclosures are well under way, 
This is 900x1000 for the diamond (Mogo)


It sits ontop of this, which is 4x2 for the ackies,
(Digga, Stumpy & the new boy, Bomber)


no visible screws, all biscuit joints, will be heated by Dichroic downlights with electronic transformers so they are dimmable. cheap and globes last years.

still need to be sealed inside for hygene, and stained outside for looks. and decorated, 
will have sliding glass fronts.


----------



## bigi (Jul 7, 2010)

looks good 20, dont you just love building enclosures, i enjoy it, normally goes hand in hand with a beer and listening to the football on the radio


----------



## Omgitschris (Jul 8, 2010)

LOVE the coffee table ! its a great concept.


----------

